

Pirate Bay 'copy' goes online after shutdown - davidjest
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30477678#newversion

======
Mithaldu
It is not a fully functioning clone of the piratebay, merely a mirror of the
existing site content. There is no login facility, and as such no way to add
more torrents, there are also none of the comments and of course no way to add
any. The piratebay does not live on through it, but is merely represented in
an incomplete historical fashion through it.

~~~
jarcane
There are new torrents up now that aren't on the Costa Rican mirror. I think
they've added some ability to add new torrents.

------
gwern
Hopefully not a surprise to anyone here? Pirate Bay was easy to mirror by
design - as long as you had the infohashes of the torrents, you had most of
what you needed.

(Heck, I had pretty much a complete copy of TPB up to late September 2014; not
because I had any interest in mirroring it, but because I wanted to look into
Bitcoin use for donations there.)

